# 10/29/08



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Took my buddy out last night to let him stick a few fish. The night started out a little more windy than I expected and definately had a lot more boats to compete with than I have lately. We ended up cutting the night short at about 10:30. 11 flounder and 1 mullet.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Haul!!! glad to see a few people are still getting some!!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones!! :clap:clap


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I like to see the Beer cans in the box with the fish; it it gives a realistic size view of the catch, which looks prety darn fine.

Great job, Great Fish


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man :clap


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good job...nice sizes in that mess.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad yall got some!!! If makes for long night this time of year if you aren't seeing fish. :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go tightlines!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice mess of beer.....oh and fish 

:letsdrink


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks guys. No real big uns in there but they were pretty thick. Dont know when I will be out there again as I went to do a little work on my motor and broke a bolt off in the block.:banghead and then to make it worse I broke the bolt extracter off in there too. :banghead:banghead This sucks I might be down for the rest of the season.


----------

